# Cleaning a new gas stove top



## EY926 (Nov 8, 2009)

I got such great answers on how to clean my toilet on here a few weeks ago I thought I would ask about another problem I am having. I have a gas stove that is about 1 year old. When I was cooking one day I got alot of tiny black spots on two of the areas surrounding the burners. I have tried everything to get these spots off. NOTHING works.:flame: I have bought the recommended commercial stove top cleaners but they are not for something that is burned on and basically just make the stove shine nice. These are tiny specks that just won't budge. Any help would be appreciated:help:


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Try SOS. I use it & it doesn't scratch.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

You might want to try Bon-ami. It takes off the burned on spots from my gas stove and it doesn't scratch the finish.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Mr Clean Magic Erasers will remove those burnt on spots. It will take some rubbing though. I've gone the SOS route, but eventually it did cause scratches that are unseemly. 

I am always surprised when the Magic Erasers get the job done!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I agree with the bon-ami. I have found that sos will scratch you just don't notice it at first.


----------



## EY926 (Nov 8, 2009)

Didn't try the SOS pads cause I used them on an old stove and eventually they did scratch it. Tried the Bon-Ami...no good...didn't work. I love the Magic Erasers and have used them on the stove since the day I bought it but those didn't work on these spots. It is like it is cooked on sugar..I can't remember exactly what I was cooking when I did it. I have also tried the pink non scratch pads made for stoves...nope...they didn't work either. Baking soda, ammonia, vinegar...none of them worked. :bash:

:shrug:Anymore suggestions?


----------



## EY926 (Nov 8, 2009)

My stove top is finally clean!!:clap: After trying everything and nothing working I decided to apply slight pressure to each small speck with the tip of a butter knife....and YES...the spots just started popping off!! No scratches to the stove or anything. Took a while but it worked. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------

